# living in cyprus!!!



## dekat (Jun 20, 2010)

hiya just wondering if any one could give us some information!!!

we are thinking about moving to paphos or place near there and if we get a job there what do you have to do to work legal there? or since we a brits are we ok just to start working?


any info we will be very greatful for



De and kat


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dekat said:


> hiya just wondering if any one could give us some information!!!
> 
> we are thinking about moving to paphos or place near there and if we get a job there what do you have to do to work legal there? or since we a brits are we ok just to start working?
> 
> ...


Hi ,
As Eu citizens you don't need work permits.


----------



## dekat (Jun 20, 2010)

ok so just go accross and work 

kool kool

makes life a lot easyer

thanks

de and kat


----------



## dekat (Jun 20, 2010)

just another question i just came across do you need Alien Registration Certificate if your from uk for living and working in cyprus??? would there be any thing else we need to do??



Thanks again

de and kat


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dekat said:


> just another question i just came across do you need Alien Registration Certificate if your from uk for living and working in cyprus??? would there be any thing else we need to do??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will have to apply for an alien card but that won't stop you working until you get one. 

Don't expect to just be able to walk into work when you get here though as jobs are not easy to come by here these days. Cyprus has been hit by the recession just like everywhere else.


----------



## dekat (Jun 20, 2010)

what kind of doc's do you need to have for getting the alien card if you dont mind me asking???

yeah we are looking hard for jobs! we just looking into every thing just now!!!




de and kat


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dekat said:


> what kind of doc's do you need to have for getting the alien card if you dont mind me asking???
> 
> yeah we are looking hard for jobs! we just looking into every thing just now!!!
> 
> ...


I can't remember exactly what we needed but certainly you need your passport and proof of residence such as contract of sale for a property or rental agreement.


----------



## dekat (Jun 20, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I can't remember exactly what we needed but certainly you need your passport and proof of residence such as contract of sale for a property or rental agreement.


so you get a few weeks to settle in then thats a good thing!!!




thanks for your info

de and kat


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

dekat said:


> so you get a few weeks to settle in then thats a good thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EU citizens planning to stay in Cyprus for longer than three months or beginning employment must:
•	Apply for an Alien Registration Certificate (ARC) at the local Immigration Branch of the Police, within 8 days of arrival. Be prepared to pay for this, but don’t know how much, but it will not be expensive) 
•	Apply for a residence permit within three months
•	Apply for a social insurance number, once employment in the country is secured

I have given a list of Immigration offices phone numbers, however there may be delays in getting a reply and it is often better to visit the *Citizens Service Centre i*n your nearest town. ( sorry don’t have addresses or phone numbers of these but I am sure someone reading this will ) 

Nicosia - Tel: 22 802 334
Limassol - Tel: 25 805 200
Larnaca - Tel: 24 804 242
Paphos - Tel: 26 806 200
Famagusta - Tel: 23 803 020

Registration Certificate and Residence Card

Application for the residence permit, the Registration Certificate, must be requested within four months of the date entry into Cyprus. It can be made at the same time and location as the ARC registration. 
Proof of employment or adequate finances is needed, and if not employed by a local employer or in receipt of a UK state pension proof of private health insurance is essential. All applications must be made in person by the person concerned again I suggest that you go to the *Citizens Service Centre* for help. 

Application forms for a Registration Certificate can be obtained from the Civil Registry and Migration Department of the Ministry of Interior and in some areas, from the local Immigration Branch of the Police. I suggest the easiest thing to do is to down load them from the Cypriot Ministry of Interior (MOI) website before you leave UK, as they are available in English There is a list of all the documents you need. One thing you will need are lots of passport sized photos, so bring some with you from UK.

I also suggest you look on the internet for - EU Residency in Cyprus: How to Apply for a Residence Permit. 

One more thing, everything takes a long time here ( must be the heat!!) so start the process of residency fairly soon after you arrive. 
Good luck and welcome


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Mycroft said:


> EU citizens planning to stay in Cyprus for longer than three months or beginning employment must:
> •	Apply for an Alien Registration Certificate (ARC) at the local Immigration Branch of the Police, within 8 days of arrival. Be prepared to pay for this, but don’t know how much, but it will not be expensive)
> •	Apply for a residence permit within three months
> •	Apply for a social insurance number, once employment in the country is secured
> ...


hi there well the information is good but can I ask do I need to fill out the paperwork for the Residence Permit three times or just the once with all the names on the forms and do we need to supply photos of everyone on the application as there is only one box for the photo.

regards tony and jayne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi there well the information is good but can I ask do I need to fill out the paperwork for the Residence Permit three times or just the once with all the names on the forms and do we need to supply photos of everyone on the application as there is only one box for the photo.
> 
> regards tony and jayne


As everyone needs a residence permit I would think you need to fill out separate forms for each person.
You will need photos for each person as well because once you eventually get your card permit it will have your picture on it.


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> As everyone needs a residence permit I would think you need to fill out separate forms for each person.
> You will need photos for each person as well because once you eventually get your card permit it will have your picture on it.


thanks veronica most helpfull just think i will down load the forms and fill them out ready for when we move.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi there well the information is good but can I ask do I need to fill out the paperwork for the Residence Permit three times or just the once with all the names on the forms and do we need to supply photos of everyone on the application as there is only one box for the photo.
> 
> regards tony and jayne


I am sure that every one who wants to be resident needs to fill out a separate form. I assume you are a family of 3 there for possibly each of you needs to fill in a form. We are just two of us and we each needed to provide separate details on separate forms. The Cypriots love paper work!! The Citizens Service Centres are a mine of information and are very helpful and will guide you.
Regards


----------



## dekat (Jun 20, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> I am sure that every one who wants to be resident needs to fill out a separate form. I assume you are a family of 3 there for possibly each of you needs to fill in a form. We are just two of us and we each needed to provide separate details on separate forms. The Cypriots love paper work!! The Citizens Service Centres are a mine of information and are very helpful and will guide you.
> Regards




Hiya any one no were about the fourms are? and what ones we would need to download?


de and kat


----------

